# festivum cichlid (flag cichlid)



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

so i was just reading a care sheet on the festivum cichlid and i just wanted to find out if the information was correct. it says they are "mostly" peaceful and get about 4 inches and they like ph around 7.5 do best in pairs or larger numbers. if this information is correct i would like some input if they would be compatabile in my tank. i have apistogrammas dwarf flag cichlids rams. a number of different loaches a couple different plecos like bristlenose and gold nugget. i have a few different types of dwarf gouramies and a few ghost glass cats. i do have a few mollies guppys and glofish left but i will be taking them out when i move my tank this week. if i think of anything else ill post it. but here at work i have never seen any signs of aggression from them but then again they are still really small and are housed with electric blue jacks so its not like they could bully the jacks to much lol but the jacks dont bother them at all.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

oh just remembered a couple more fish. bumble bee gobys, clown gobys, and peacock gudgeons.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=200 My favorite cichlid reference says 80F, soft water, 6 inches. Treat them like angels or discus. Warm, soft water, tall plants, driftwood and slate. They will make a territory near the top of the tank, maybe under the filter outflow. Peaceful to other fish, mean to each other and territorial when breeding. Really a nice, pretty fish.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

def a beautiful fish it was one of the first fish i really took notice to when i got into the hobby i just always assumed they got big and mean. do you think one of these would work out in my tank with the above mentioned fish? he may eventually get to big for my clown gobies but at that time they may be big enough not to fit in his mouth. they are pretty small right now but i think the get about the size of a bumble bee goby and my bumble bees are flippen big they are like the size of my glofish danios probably pushing between an inch and an inch and 1/4 the clown gobys are about a half inch right now at the most. if it came down to it i would probably find him a really good home if he got to large. i do have plans on upgrading my tank to a 125 next year so the would help. in my tank i also have lots of tall fake plants and a big ornament with lots of caves and crevices you can see it in my photo album. thanks for the care sheet btw emc


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Like any "generally peaceful" cichlid, you could get a mean individual and they will eat whatever fits in their mouths. But I think its worth a shot. They don't need a lot of space, or need a lot of flow, although they will appreciate some current. Check the temp. requirements of the fish you want to keep them with as they like it warmer than many fish. Soft water is needed for spawning, but most cichlids will readily tolerate harder and saltier water if acclimated slowly. I think the gobys and the like will keep to the bottom and these guys will hang out high, eating bugs that land in the water and spawning on vertical surfaces near the water line.


----------

